# Please advise on Large L shaped room, Video editing



## sarel.wagner (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, got two rooms to treat. One is a large L shaped room, 2.5m high 7,6 x 4.7m longest distances and mainly to be used for Video editing, Sound editing and voice overs.

The second room is the Video recording studio. Pictures to follow soon. The General design and layout has been started. Most gear ordered and some received. This includes studio lights, microphones, backgrounds, USB interface, DAW and preamp. REW installed and the MiniDSP UMIK-1 ordered and on its way. Still to be ordered are the Studio Monitors, Big LCD monitor and a few other things.

I do have a well equipped workshop (and not enough time) so can do all metal and woodwork. Planning on making my own traps and QRD diffuser panels. So any side and quantity is ok for me to make.

I would appreciate any and all insight and advice on placement of especially the Edit room speakers and general layout. As soon as I made up my mind on the Size and type of monitors, I will be able to run some REW tests and post them up.

Thanks for stopping by.
Rgrds


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The L room is going to be a bit of a challenge as it breaks one of the design rules in that 1 dimension is over 2.5x another. In fact, it's over 3x. Can it be broken into multiple spaces?

Bryan


----------



## sarel.wagner (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Bryan,

A link to the room layout on my Flickr page, that may help somewhat. Hope the linking is ok?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarel_wagner/9135440727/

Rgrds


----------



## sarel.wagner (Jun 18, 2013)

That is a possibility yes, can I divide it with a room divider (construct a number of panels) or does it have to seal it like with a wall and a door?

Rgrds


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Along the bottom where it says ceiling height =2.5m, how far is it from the end wall to that wall that bumps out to form the L?


----------



## sarel.wagner (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, that would be 4.0 meters.

Rgrds


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Great. If you can wall that off to 4x4.7, that would still be plenty big and much more symmetric. The room you're walling off can be a machine room, storage, etc.

Bryan


----------



## sarel.wagner (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Bryan,

Thank you, must this be a proper wall or can I use constructed panels?

Rgrds


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It would need to be a real wall.


----------



## sarel.wagner (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe in that case, I must consider to swap the function of the two rooms around, it may be easier and less expensive to do, no wall to build then. Other room is 2.75m high by 3.5m x 4.5m.

Rgrds


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Up to you but the other room is asymmetric. I was just trying to improve symmetry here and improve the room ratios. Not going to be any better for the other function without the wall.

Bryan


----------



## RichardDuncan (May 6, 2021)

Kinemaster Pro is an amazing video editing application developed by KineMaster Corporation. Video editing is an essential thing to make it more fun to serve a variety of purposes. For example, you can make a video and edit it for advertising, entertainment, ...


----------



## ShellyMurphy (May 6, 2021)

You can pick your favorite fonts for free using the powerdirector no watermark at TechBigs for video editing.


----------



## BobRodriquez (7 mo ago)

A pretty good idea . Should I share it on yo whatsapp for others to refer to later


----------



## proumairmujahid99 (4 mo ago)

Kinemaster is an amazing app to edit our videos. I often use this app to edit my videos.


----------

